# Favorite Fishing Websites



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Besides this site, what are some of your favorite fishing related websites?

Here are three of my favs:
http://www.moldychum.com
http://www.charliesflyboxinc.com/flybox
http://basseast.com


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

DWR Stocking Page :wink: 

Google Earth (or Google Maps when my pc sucks *now* :x)

The rest of the DWR submitted information on the web (that I can find). :twisted:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

LOAH said:


> *DWR Stocking Page * :wink:
> 
> Google Earth (or Google Maps when my pc sucks *now* :x)
> 
> The rest of the DWR submitted information on the web (that I can find). :twisted:


+1
I also like 
http://www.aegmedia.com
http://tv.aegmedia.com


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I prefer this one and the DWR for Utah.

For Idaho I prefer http://www.jimmysflyshop.com/fishing_report.htm


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.cuwcd.com and http://waterdata.usgs.gov/ut/nwis/current/?type=flow for streamflow


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.utahfishfinder.com/

"Hotspotting" the entire state for many years and you guys didn't even know it was there? :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> http://www.utahfishfinder.com/
> 
> "Hotspotting" the entire state for many years and you guys didn't even know it was there? :lol:


Geez that is sweet!
http://www.utahfishfinder.com/hotspots.shtml


----------



## Rook (Sep 20, 2007)

Didn't www.utahfishfinder.com have a fishing forum at one time a few years back-maybe 5 or so? What happened to it?


----------



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

Here are a couple that I use from time to time.
http://www.anglerguide.com/utah/
http://www.weather.com/common/drilldown ... eport.html


----------



## brandonlarson (Oct 18, 2007)

www.smallstreams.com


----------

